# Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue



## wizerd724 (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently bought a 06 Jetta GLi w/ Navigation. It also has a worthless 6 disc changer in the armrest that doesn't play Mp3's. When looking in the trunk I found a XM module mounted. I have been unsuccessful in finding a way to access the Satelite radio (XM). When I hit BAND a few times, it simply rotates between FM1, FM2, AM1, AM2. When I look at the settings for the "radio" (band) section I see that Sat1 Sat2, etc. are greyed out and I cannot access them to change settings or tune in XM Ch 0. 
I am coming the conclusion that the XM module in the trunk connects to the same port the CD Changer does and I have to choose to either have CD Changer or XM. Can someone tell me if this in fact my dismal reality? 
I plan to get the TV Tuner port module that allows for AUX Video / Audio input from ebay for my Ipod and video input needs, but in the meantime wondered if it is possible to have XM and 6CD Changer (CDC) connection at the same time and bounce back and forth between them. 
Please help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue (wizerd724)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizerd724* »_but in the meantime wondered if it is possible to have XM and 6CD Changer (CDC) connection at the same time and bounce back and forth between them. 
Please help!

the CD changer and the XM module both work through different parts of the radio, so you can use both, I'd get your car scanned with vag com, or take it to the dealer and have them check it out


----------



## wizerd724 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue ([email protected])*

I am going to the dealer on Wed. to have it checked out. Do you know if the IHF1000 Bluetooth adapter could be causing an issue? I was using it today and thought, wow, maybe this stupid Motorola Bluetooth gizmo is taking the place of my XM? Any thoughts on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue (wizerd724)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wizerd724* »_I am going to the dealer on Wed. to have it checked out. Do you know if the IHF1000 Bluetooth adapter could be causing an issue? I was using it today and thought, wow, maybe this stupid Motorola Bluetooth gizmo is taking the place of my XM? Any thoughts on that?

it shouldn't unless it wasn't installed correctly


----------



## wizerd724 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue ([email protected])*

This is my BAND setting screen, SAT is grayed out and unable to access.


----------



## wizerd724 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Navigation MFD2 - XM / CD Changer Issue (wizerd724)*

The dealer fixed my issue. Running XM loud and strong now. They stated that they needed to unplug the module, flash or reset via garage computer. After that we were up and running. Thanks for the comments. I wanted to post the resolution, should someone else run into this issue in the future.


----------

